# My son's first deer



## bama (Oct 19, 2008)

He is 12 and got to take part in the NW Minnesota Early Antlerless season. 200 yards running, in the rain. I hit it once but it kept going. He shot once and it dropped. Right in the lungs. Needless to say, he was pretty pleased to outshoot his dad. He was shooting a Remington youth model .243. He shot about 6 boxes through it for practice.


----------



## jjett84724 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats to the young man. That is great.


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats to you and your son!!


----------



## chainsaw1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thats what it is all about!


----------



## stihl sawing (Oct 19, 2008)

great shot, Good reason to be excited.


----------



## cjk (Oct 19, 2008)

Look at the smile on his face!:biggrinbounce2: 
:yourock: 


Nice size doe too. All the doe's Ive seen around here have been pretty small this year.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Oct 19, 2008)

Time well spent. Good job


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Oct 19, 2008)

that just comes to show you we still have good parents in this land some parents dont even care about there kids they let them go on the streets and all i want to say good job and keep doing a good job in raising him even thru these trouble some times we are going thru 


i just changed my avatar got tired of seeing the champion spark plug logo so i said lets put some life into this avatar so i am showing my dalmation to everyone she is a hand full one day i will get a video of me and her showing some tricks she has learned and put it on utube 

take care 

calvin

how far are you from the twin cities ? ever hear of a city called blaine or anoka i have relatives in that area on my moms side of the family its odd my moms side is in wisconsin and minnisota and my dads side is in shenadoah valley virginia and also in minnisota


----------



## bama (Oct 19, 2008)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> that just comes to show you we still have good parents in this land some parents dont even care about there kids they let them go on the streets and all i want to say good job and keep doing a good job in raising him even thru these trouble some times we are going thru
> 
> 
> i just changed my avatar got tired of seeing the champion spark plug logo so i said lets put some life into this avatar so i am showing my dalmation to everyone she is a hand full one day i will get a video of me and her showing some tricks she has learned and put it on utube
> ...



We are WAY northwest of Minneapolis. So far North, as a matter of fact, that many of the "cities" people don't actually believe that we are a part of the same state. Some even think that we live in the NW territories.

About 400 miles NW of Minneapolis. I know Anoka and Blaine. I have a cousin that is the city engineer for White Bear Lake(another suburb). 

I had a blast with my boy. My next boy gets to do this in two years. It will be nice to hunt separately with them. The youth season is for 12-14 year olds. We hunted all this weekend(well, until 1:00 p.m. today) and never even saw a deer, but we walked lots and talked more, too. Lots of changes in the 6th grade!


----------



## bowtechmadman (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats on the fine harvest! A time neither of you will soon forget!


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 19, 2008)

Good going did ya have him field dress it? That is what life is supposed to be men harvesting their meat!

What were you doing shooting in the youth hunt:monkey:


----------



## bama (Oct 20, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Good going did ya have him field dress it? That is what life is supposed to be men harvesting their meat!
> 
> What were you doing shooting in the youth hunt:monkey:



The youth hunt was just this weekend. I have to go with but can't bring a gun. I sat with him in the blind and then walked some woods with him and even tried to push deer to him. But, there is too much crop out there. Sunflowers and corn are everywhere so the deer just aren't in the woods, yet.

As to dressing the deer, my brother did that. I had to go get my pickup so they got brought to the nearest yard(under a tree) and had it done by the time I got back with the truck. He is very eager to do it, but not with my brother teaching him.


----------



## mantis (Oct 20, 2008)

The ear to ear smile says it all.200 yards & on the run.Sign this kid up for sniper school


----------



## bama (Oct 20, 2008)

mantis said:


> The ear to ear smile says it all.200 yards & on the run.Sign this kid up for sniper school



I was hoping he would knock one down this weekend, too. I knocked one out at about 100 yards and it ran by him. I didn't hear any shooting, so I thought it laid down. He told me that he had the sights on it and pulled the trigger.....only to realize he left the safety on. By the time he figured out the safety was on, the deer was past where he could safely shoot. It was the only deer we saw this weekend.

Two weeks until the regular season. He is really ready to hunt!


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 20, 2008)

bama said:


> I was hoping he would knock one down this weekend, too. I knocked one out at about 100 yards and it ran by him. I didn't hear any shooting, so I thought it laid down. He told me that he had the sights on it and pulled the trigger.....only to realize he left the safety on. By the time he figured out the safety was on, the deer was past where he could safely shoot. It was the only deer we saw this weekend.
> 
> Two weeks until the regular season. He is really ready to hunt!



I was and still am a little confused that you said you hit her once meaning;
I assume shot and then he slammed her to the ground! Good that he wants 
to learn the cleaning and skinning are important to the whole process imo.
I know I don't do it perfect but I get it done as soon as possible and get the meat cooled down. Some cut out around the butt and all that I don't I split the pelvis when I get there and keep pulling and slicing membrane until it all comes out. I don't know if it is right wrong but has worked for me better than the butt cut method.


----------



## bama (Oct 20, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I was and still am a little confused that you said you hit her once meaning;
> I assume shot and then he slammed her to the ground! Good that he wants
> to learn the cleaning and skinning are important to the whole process imo.
> I know I don't do it perfect but I get it done as soon as possible and get the meat cooled down. Some cut out around the butt and all that I don't I split the pelvis when I get there and keep pulling and slicing membrane until it all comes out. I don't know if it is right wrong but has worked for me better than the butt cut method.



We have already had TWO deer seasons up here. Two weeks ago was the Early hunt for anybody. This past weekend was the youth hunt for 12-14 year olds. My son got the kill shot on that doe from two weeks ago. I hit it and it went through the top of the ribs but under the backbone. I didn't even know I hit it until it was dressed. My son missed the deer that I knocked out on Saturday. Kind of weird to have so many seasons up here. Used to be that you had a lottery to even hunt does. Now, the tags are dirt cheap.

I split the pelvis right there when I field dress. It is what my dad did, so I do it the same. Plenty of ways of getting the same results. I also cut from bottom up whereas I have seen it from breastbone down as well.


----------



## yooper (Oct 20, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I was and still am a little confused that you said you hit her once meaning;
> I assume shot and then he slammed her to the ground! Good that he wants
> to learn the cleaning and skinning are important to the whole process imo.
> I know I don't do it perfect but I get it done as soon as possible and get the meat cooled down. Some cut out around the butt and all that I don't I split the pelvis when I get there and keep pulling and slicing membrane until it all comes out. I don't know if it is right wrong but has worked for me better than the butt cut method.


 tell your son congrats on the deer:yourock: ...what a great photo.
Hey rope you should in vest in a little tool called a "butt out" they work great and ya can find them under 10 bucks.http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=450182 (It seems kinda creepy but works great)


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 20, 2008)

yooper said:


> tell your son congrats on the deer:yourock: ...what a great photo.
> Hey rope you should in vest in a little tool called a "butt out" they work great and ya can find them under 10 bucks.http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=450182 (It seems kinda creepy but works great)



I am afraid my wife might find another victim for it 
No not really as I said I split the pelvis and then pull guts and all to the rear end slicing membrane as I go. When I reach the anal area I just cut it all out and it works good for me. I use loppers to cut the pelvis out so it exposes everything so am not cutting into the nasties the whole entrails nads and all


----------



## bama (Oct 20, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I am afraid my wife might find another victim for it
> No not really as I said I split the pelvis and then pull guts and all to the rear end slicing membrane as I go. When I reach the anal area I just cut it all out and it works good for me. I use loppers to cut the pelvis out so it exposes everything so am not cutting into the nasties the whole entrails nads and all



That is what I do after I split the pelvis. The danger is getting too wild around the stinky stuff, but so far so good. I have good luck with the knife and a couple well placed taps on the pelvic bone.


----------



## yooper (Oct 20, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I am afraid my wife might find another victim for it
> No not really as I said I split the pelvis and then pull guts and all to the rear end slicing membrane as I go. When I reach the anal area I just cut it all out and it works good for me. I use loppers to cut the pelvis out so it exposes everything so am not cutting into the nasties the whole entrails nads and all



that first sentance kinda made me a bit sick...............................I accualy bought mine first one for the wife:hmm3grin2orange: but not to use on me:hmm3grin2orange: Im feeling a bit ill again. I always done it the same way as you. but after I seen her in action with it well...Im ill again. Im taking it away from her now...see what ya did.


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 20, 2008)

yooper said:


> that first sentance kinda made me a bit sick...............................I accualy bought mine first one for the wife:hmm3grin2orange: but not to use on me:hmm3grin2orange: Im feeling a bit ill again. I always done it the same way as you. but after I seen her in action with it well...Im ill again. Im taking it away from her now...see what ya did.



Got the bug eh:monkey:


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Oct 21, 2008)

bama said:


> We are WAY northwest of Minneapolis. So far North, as a matter of fact, that many of the "cities" people don't actually believe that we are a part of the same state. Some even think that we live in the NW territories.
> 
> About 400 miles NW of Minneapolis. I know Anoka and Blaine. I have a cousin that is the city engineer for White Bear Lake(another suburb).
> 
> I had a blast with my boy. My next boy gets to do this in two years. It will be nice to hunt separately with them. The youth season is for 12-14 year olds. We hunted all this weekend(well, until 1:00 p.m. today) and never even saw a deer, but we walked lots and talked more, too. Lots of changes in the 6th grade!



yea i remember when i was in 6th grade back in 1980-1981 of course that was a bad time in my life i started skipping classes and all etc. so they stuck me in a mental hospital for 3 months away from my parents and all and then i was transferred to a group home for boys and girls which i spent 2 years in that facility but at least i got to go home on weekends but the main reason they did what they did is i never talked to people when i was growing up i always kept to my self and was quiet in class and all it was when they changed schools on me is when i started opening up to people my age at that time frame in life as the years went by i finished grade school at my original school the last part of my 8th grade year and then i went into high school got in the marching band and from then on became someone that was well liked played two years of high school football jv team spent 4 years of marching band and we use to sale oranges and grapefruit and that other navels and tangelos oranges during the fall season each year 

each year i became top sales person in that for three years no one else beat my record but i have my parents to thank for doing that cause while i was in school they were saleing fruit 

but my senior year which was 1986-1987 school year the fall of 86 i was working at mcdonalds at the time my heart starting racing 180+ beats a minute i did not know what was going on but when i gothome my folks rushed me to the er there they  stuck me in the care unit upstairs and did a ultra on my heart and found i had a heart valve that was not closing properly so they started me on meds 


thru the years i have had some episodes where i had to be in the hospital a few days 


i guess you wonder why i am telling these things its i dont know why maybe someone that reads this some vistitor may need to hear something i dunno but my heart told me to tell it so im telling it 


but anyway i have a cousin in anoka and also blaine i wish i can find there phone # i did have it at one time 
i also have a lost relative another cousin of mine who lived like 2 hrs from blaine up north near canada line but i seem to not been able to get ahold of them 
oh getting on the marching band again i will post a picture of me back in them years i hope the other class mates dont mind me showing it lol but never know one of them may be a member here on AS but i remember we went to six flags in new jersey back in 85 took first place overall in field of competition went to see the washington monument and the liberty bell in pa and then there was macys in new york and the carnigey hall and all them other places but the best thing about the trip was when we were throwing water balloons out the window of the hotel room and our band instructor informed us no pizza guess what we ordered it anyway lol 

oh those werre the days i really felt good inside to be around people my age at that time of my life i miss it really do 

almost all the former band members are scattered thruout the usa

i started a new thread in off topic named anyone been in marching band in high school ? on there is a video on you tube of us in the field of competition back in 1986 if you want to view that video feel welcome too


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Calvin.


----------

